# exchangeable parts???



## 97_200sx (Apr 17, 2003)

I no this probally a stupid question but im not sure. i have a zex kit can i buy different name brand company parts. like NOS bottle heater of automatic bottle opener. Since there cheaper then the zex parts. also do i need to get a remapped computer if i get bigger injectors(370c) or can i just put them in and that be it


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

you can use diff brand name items to complete ye our set with out a problem. if you have JWT 100 dry shot you need the 370cc injectors. if it's a wet set-up, you don't need it. you need to get a progressive controler to maximize your set-up.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sell the zex kit and get a WET kit!


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *sell the zex kit and get a WET kit! *


i agree i just bought a dry kit theres so much you have to worry about so you dont blow your engine but im sticking with the dry kit because i hooked it up right and it works fine


----------

